# eine der ihren ähnliche Funktion (Syntax)



## denebe

Guten Tag,

Ich habe den folgenden Satz in dem Roman "Haus ohne Hüter" gelesen:
_Nella, die im BDM Kulturabende veranstaltet hatte, war mit Scherbruder befreundet gewesen, der *eine* *der ihren* ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte._

Ich verstehe den Sinn des Satzes.

Ich möchte den grammatischen Begriff von "*ihren*" wissen und eventuell eine kleine grammatische, syntaxische Analyse von der Wortgruppe "*der ihren*" bekommen.

Kann man den Satz so umformen ?
..., der *ihrer* ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Denebe.


----------



## Kajjo

_Nella war mit S. befreundet, der eine der ihren ähnliche Funktion in der HJ ausübte._

Kernbedeutung:

_Nella war mit S. befreundet, der eine () ähnliche Funktion in der HJ ausübte.
_
Möglichkeiten der Umformulierung:

_Nella war mit S. befreundet, der in der HJ eine ähnliche Funktion wie sie im BDM ausübte.
= Die Funktion von S. in der HJ war ähnlich der Funktion von Nella im BDM.
= Die Funktion von S. in der HJ war ähnlich wie die Funktion von Nella im BDM.
_
Der Teil "der ihren" ist ein Attribut zu "ähnlich": "eine Funktion ähnlich der ihren" = "eine der ihren ähnliche Funktion". Die Zwischenstellung im Originalsatz ist ungewöhnlich, altmodisch und gehoben. Heutzutage würde man sich so allenfalls gehoben schriftsprachlich ausdrücken.

Siehe auch: canoonet - Satzgliedbau: Pronomengruppe



> Kann man den Satz so umformen ?


_ ..., der *ihrer* ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte._

Nein, das geht leider nicht.
_
_


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Der Teil "der ihren" ist ein Attribut zu "ähnlich": "eine Funktion ähnlich der ihren" = "eine der ihren ähnliche Funktion". Die Zwischenstellung im Originalsatz ist ungewöhnlich, altmodisch und gehoben.



Der Originalsatz gefällt mir überhaupt nicht; er ist für mich irgendwo zwischen Holzweg-Satz und 'total falsch' angesiedelt.

_..., der eine der ihren ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler-Jugend ausübte. _

Die von dir genannte Alternative halte ich für wesentlich besser:

_..., der eine Funktion ähnlich der ihren in der Hitler-Jugend ausübte. _


----------



## denebe

"ähnlich" regiert den Dativ, nicht den Genitiv. (?)

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso mein Ersatz-satz falsch ist.

**  "Das Auto ist mein Auto" => "Das Auto ist meines."

**  "Ich helfe der Schwester meiner Freundin" => "Ich helfe ihrer Schwester"
=> 1) "Ich helfe ihrer" ist falsch ?
2) "Ich helfe der ihnen" ist richtig ?

Mir erscheinen die zwei Varianten 1,2 korrekt.
In 1 "ihrer" bedeutet "ihrer Schwester" wie "meines" bedeutet "mein Auto". Es klingt triftig.
In 2 ihnen ist flektiert wie ein Adjektiv, "der" ist der Artikel.

nein ? Falls meine Beispiele richtig sind, ist so meine Umformung auch richtig (ich glaube).


----------



## Dan2

denebe said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso mein Ersatz-satz falsch ist.


Original:_ war mit Scherbruder befreundet gewesen, der eine der ihren ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte.
_
Ohne_ "der ihren ähnliche" (= "to that of her, similar" = "similar to that of Nella" = "similaire à celle de Nella") _haben wir:_
...der (who/qui = Scherbruder, subject of ausübte) eine (a/une) Funktion ... ausübte._
(Additional languages to minimize chance of ambiguity.)


denebe said:


> Kann man den Satz so umformen ?
> ..., *der *ihrer ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte.


Erstens gibt es hier kein "eine".  Zweitens: welches von den beiden "der" des ursprünglichen "der eine der ihren ähnliche" ist dieses?


denebe said:


> 2) "Ich helfe der *ihnen*" ist richtig ?
> ...
> In 2 *ihnen *ist flektiert wie ein Adjektiv, "der" ist der Artikel.


Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du hier das Pluralwort "ihnen" verwendest.

(Ich weiß, dass einige Deiner Fragen ohne Antwort bleiben, aber ich hoffe, ich habe die Diskussion ein bisschen "fokussiert".)


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Der Originalsatz gefällt mir überhaupt nicht; er ist für mich irgendwo zwischen Holzweg-Satz und 'total falsch' angesiedelt.


Ich fühle das recht ähnlich, aber viele dieser altmodischen, gehobenen Sätze fühlen sich heutzutage wie Holzwegsätze an. Wie gesagt, ich zitiere mich selbst: Die Zwischenstellung im Originalsatz ist ungewöhnlich, altmodisch und gehoben.


----------



## Kajjo

denebe said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso mein Ersatzsatz falsch ist.


_ (A) ..., der ihrer ähnliche Funktion in der HJ ausübte._
_ (B) ..., der Funktion in der HJ ausübte.
_
Bedenke zunächst, dass auch der simple Satz (B) falsch ist. Ohne Artikel geht das nicht.
_
 (C) ..., der eine Funktion in der HJ ausübte.
 (D) ..., der eine ähnliche Funktion in der HJ ausübte._

Ansonsten fällt es mir leider schwer, dies zu erklären, weil es so absurd ist. "der ihrer ähnliche" ergibt im Deutschen einfach keinen Sinn. Dieses Pronomen passt dort nicht.



> "Ich helfe der Schwester meiner Freundin" => "Ich helfe ihrer Schwester" => "Ich helfe ihrer" ist falsch ?


_ Ich helfe ihrer Schwester
 Ich helfe ihrer. <geht nicht, weil "ihrer" kein Bezugswort hat>
 Ich helfe ihr. <allerdings möglicherweise unklarer Bezug, wer "ihr" ist>_

_ Ich helfe der ihnen. <geht leider auch nicht>
 Ich helfen ihnen. <allerdings möglicherweise unklarer Bezug, wer "ihnen" ist>_



> Falls meine Beispiele richtig sind, ist so meine Umformung auch richtig (ich glaube).


Deine Beispiele waren leider falsch.


----------



## denebe

Dan2 said:


> Erstens gibt es hier kein "eine".


Ich stimme dir zu, ich habe den unbestimmten Artikel vergessen.

Was hältst du nun von dem mit "eine" korrigierten Satz:
"..., der _eine_ *ihrer* ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte."



Dan2 said:


> Zweitens: welches von den beiden "der" des ursprünglichen "der eine der ihren ähnliche" ist dieses?


"der" war das Subjekt nicht das Attribut von "ähnlich"



Dan2 said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du hier das Pluralwort "ihnen" verwendest.


"ihnen" ist meiner Meinung nach kein Plural sondern ein grammatischer Begriff, der sich als Adjektiv deklinieren lässt. Hier ist der Kasus von "ihnen" Feminin-Dativ.



Dan2 said:


> (Ich weiß, dass einige Deiner Fragen ohne Antwort bleiben, aber ich hoffe, ich habe die Diskussion ein bisschen "fokussiert".)


Keine Ursache.
Es fehlt mir den Fachbegriff von "ihnen", obwohl ich sonst die Struktur des Satzes perfekt verstehe, das Linksattribut: _der eine () ähnliche Funktion._

Diese Art zu schreiben, die von Heinrich Böll, ist mir neu. Beim Lesen, entdecke ich die Grammatik (ich bin schon ein Fortgeschrittener), dann möchte ich das neue gelesene beherrschen. Deswegen suche ich den Fachbegriff und probiere einen neuen Satz zu bauen oder den ursprünglichen umzuformen.

Das ist der Grund, weswegen ich einen anderen Satz geschrieben habe.

Danke für Ihre Hilfe


----------



## Kajjo

denebe said:


> "ihnen" ist meiner Meinung nach kein Plural sondern ein grammatischer Begriff, der sich als Adjektiv deklinieren lässt. Hier ist der Kasus von "ihnen" Feminin-Dativ.


Was meinst du hier eigentlich mit dem Ausdruck "grammatischer Begriff"? Das Wort "ihnen" ist kein Begriff (Ausdruck, Konzept), sondern ein Wort.

ihnen = Femininum, Dativ, Plural von "sie" (siehe canoonet - sie - Wortformen, Flexion, Beugung, Deklination, Konjugation)

Der Plural passt in deinem Beispiel oben nicht. Da hat Dan2 recht.



> Keine Ursache.


Nur als Hinweis: "Keine Ursache" passt hier absolut gar nicht. Das sagt man nur im Sinne von "nichts zu danke, gern  geschehen", wenn man selbst dem anderen einen Gefallen getan hat, derjenige sich bei einem bedankt und man selbst die Sache bescheiden herunterspielt. Was du hier meinst, wäre vielleicht "Macht nichts! / Kein Problem!".


----------



## Hutschi

Auf wen oder was bezieht sich "ihren" hier?

_der eine der ihren (Funktionen) ähnliche Funktion?_

Ist die Verkürzung grammatisch korrekt, wenn der Bezug so stimmt?


----------



## denebe

Kajjo said:


> Ich helfe ihrer. <geht nicht, weil "ihrer" kein Bezugswort hat>
> Ich helfe ihr. <allerdings _möglicherweise _unklarer Bezug, wer "ihr" ist>


Das wäre eine Ellipse. Ok, das Bezugswort ist nicht auffallend, aber das heißt nicht, dass das Bezugswort nicht existiert.
Beispiele:

Ich habe mein Auto gewaschen und mein Bruder seines. (seines = sein Auto)

Vor sechs Wochen hat meine Nachbarin Andrea meiner Mutter geholfen. Heute helfe ich ihrer, weil Andrea auf Geschäftsreise gegangen ist. (ihrer = ihrer Mutter)
Ich glaube Ihnen, aber bin ich bisher nicht überzeugt.


----------



## denebe

Hutschi said:


> Auf wen oder was bezieht sich "ihren" hier?
> 
> _der eine der ihren (Funktionen) ähnliche Funktion?_
> 
> Ist die Verkürzung grammatisch korrekt, wenn der Bezug so stimmt?


"Funktion" sollte in Singular geschrieben werden, weil "ähnliche" in Singular geschrieben ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Kompletteres Zitat, das ergibt dann Sinn.


> *Er* beobachtete *Bresgotes *Gesicht und erschrak, als er plötzlich wieder jene verbissene Verlorenheit darin entdeckte, die an *Scherbruder* erinnerte, der sich vor zwanzig Jahren Nellas wegen erschossen hatte. *Nella*, die im BDM Kulturabende veranstaltet hatte, war mit Scherbruder befreundet gewesen, der eine der* ihren* ähnliche Funktion in der HitlerȬJugend ausübte.



So ist der Bezug da. "Ihren" bezieht sich auf alle erwähnten Personen oder einen Teil von ihnen. (Scherbruder gehört nicht zu der Gruppe, weil ja seine Funktion verglichen wird.)

(_Edit: Antwort zugefügt)_


denebe said:


> "Funktion" sollte in Singular geschrieben werden, weil "ähnliche" in Singular geschrieben ist.



Dann wäre es "eine der ihrer (Funktion) ähnliche Funktion".


----------



## denebe

@Hutschi
ok, du hast recht. // EDIT: schließlich nein.

@Kajjo
danke für deine Korrektur von meinem Wortschatz.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Dann wäre es "eine der ihrer (Funktion) ähnliche Funktion".


Ja, genau. Als elliptisch für _eine der ihren [Funktion] ähnliche Funktion_ habe ich den Satz intuitiv auch gelesen. Er ist in gewisser Weise ein "Holzwegsatz" weil ich einmal kurz beim Lesen zurückgehen musste, aber die Interpretation stellte sich bei mir dann doch sehr schnell ein.


----------



## denebe

Ich habe den Fachbegriff gefunden.


In dem Duden (371) kann man lesen:
Wenn in Verbindung mit einem possessive  Artikelwort ein Substantiv eingespart worden ist, das anderswo im gleichen Satz oder zumindest im nähren Kontext vorkommt, liegt elliptischer Gebrauch vor. Hier erscheinen zum Teil auch Verbindungen mit dem definiten Artikel oder mit einem anderen Artikelwort. Es liegen dann *possessive Adjektive* vor, die ganz wie gewöhnliche attributive Adjektive flektiert werden. Zum Teil tragen sie zusätzlich das Abteilungssuffix -ig:

Das ist nicht mein Buch, sondern...
...meines / meins (Artikelwort).
...*das meine* / das meinige (*Artikel + possessives Adjektiv*)​

In einem anderen Buch, Deutsche Grammatik - Neubearbeitung - von Ulrich Engel, an der Seite 368
[...] Obwohl die Possessiva ein Merkmal 'bekannt' enthalten, lassen sie sich mit dem definiten Artikel kombinieren und werden dann wie Adjektive nach definitem Artikel dekliniert:
der meine, der ihre usw.

Nom: meiner   / meine   / meines  // meine
Akk:  meinen   / mein    / meines  //  meine
Gen:    --        / meiner  /    --      //  meiner
Dat:  meinem  / *meiner* / meinem //  meinen


Nom: der meine   / die meine / das meine // die meinen
Akk:  den meinen / die meine / das meine // die meinen
Gen:  des meinen / der meinen/ des meinen // der meinen
Dat:  dem meinen/ *der meinen* / dem meinen // den meinen​------------------------------------------
Jetzt nehme ich dazu Stellung.

Der Fachbegriff ist je nach dem Buch unterschiedlich genannt, manchmal als possessives Adjektiv (Duden), manchmal als deklinierter Possessivpronomen, aber das Thema ist dasselbe.

-------------------------------------------

In dem aus dem Bölls Roman ausgezogenen Satz kommt "*der ihren*" vor.
_Nella, die im BDM Kulturabende veranstaltet hatte, war mit Scherbruder befreundet gewesen, der eine *der ihren* ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte._

*In der Tabelle entspricht "der ihren" (der meinen) nur dem Dativ Singular.*

Nach der Tabelle ist "*ihrer*" eine Ersatzform von "*der ihren*", *folglich kann der Satz so umgeschrieben werden*:
"Nella, die im BDM Kulturabende veranstaltet hatte, war mit Scherbruder befreundet gewesen, der eine *ihrer* ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte.


----------



## Kajjo

denebe said:


> Das wäre eine Ellipse. Ok, das Bezugswort ist nicht auffallend, aber das heißt nicht, dass das Bezugswort nicht existiert.
> Beispiele:
> 
> Ich habe mein Auto gewaschen und mein Bruder seines. (seines = sein Auto)
> 
> Vor sechs Wochen hat meine Nachbarin Andrea meiner Mutter geholfen. Heute helfe ich ihrer, weil Andrea auf Geschäftsreise gegangen ist. (ihrer = ihrer Mutter)




Ja, der Kontext ist entscheidend. Deine Sätze sind als Ellipsen betrachtet möglich, aber nicht besonders idiomatisch. Wenn schon eine Ellipse, dann so deutlich und naheliegend wie möglich. Je weiter entfernt das elliptische Bezugswort steht, desto weniger idiomatisch wird es. Soll heißen: desto weniger Muttersprachler würde es so sagen oder desto schwieriger wird es, den Satz auf Anhieb zu verstehen.

_ Sie hat mal meiner Mutter geholfen, daher helfe ich jetzt ihrer [Mutter].
_
Dennoch bleibt es dabei:

_ ..., der ihrer ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte.
 ..., der eine ihrer [Funktion] ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte.
_
Der Satz  ist aber nicht idiomatisch, d.h. kaum ein Muttersprachler würde ihn jemals so sagen. Selbst das Original ist nicht besonders schön (siehe übereinstimmend ich in #2 und Demiurg in #3). 

Ich schätze, wir haben deine Fragen beantwortet. Akzeptiere doch bitte, welche Sätze die hier anwesenden, erfahrenen Muttersprachler für idiomatisch halten und welche nicht. Ja, es gibt manchmal verquere Sätze, die man sich schönreden kann und die irgendwie formal korrekt sind -- aber ihre Verwendung wird dadurch nicht empfehlenswert. Es ist Unsinn, darum zu kämpfen, einen kaum verständlichen Satz "sagen zu können", der intuitiv von Muttersprachlern schlagartig als unschön oder gar falsch _empfunden_ wird.

Dein Ziel muss es doch sein, leicht verständlich zu formulieren, damit du gut und sicher verstanden wirst.


----------



## Demiurg

denebe said:


> In dem aus dem Bölls Roman ausgezogenen Satz kommt "*der ihren*" vor.
> _Nella, die im BDM Kulturabende veranstaltet hatte, war mit Scherbruder befreundet gewesen, der eine *der ihren* ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte._
> 
> *In der Tabelle entspricht "der ihren" (der meinen) nur dem Dativ Singular.*
> 
> Nach der Tabelle ist "*ihrer*" eine Ersatzform von "*der ihren*", *folglich kann der Satz so umgeschrieben werden*:
> "Nella, die im BDM Kulturabende veranstaltet hatte, war mit Scherbruder befreundet gewesen, der eine *ihrer* ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte.



Ich halte den Originalsatz mit "der ihren" für vermurkst und mit "ihrer" wird er noch schlechter. 

Wenn man sich allerdings Kajjos Variante anschaut, dann ist "ihrer" durchaus möglich:

_..., der eine Funktion ähnlich der ihren in der Hitler-Jugend ausübte. 
..., der eine Funktion ähnlich ihrer in der Hitler-Jugend ausübte. _


----------



## Kajjo

denebe said:


> "Nella, die im BDM Kulturabende veranstaltet hatte, war mit Scherbruder befreundet gewesen, der eine ihrer ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte.


Ja, den fehlenden Artikel hatte ich dir schon in #7 mitgeteilt. Da hast du noch um die Version ohne Artikel gekämpft... es ist nicht leicht mit dir. Bedenke, dass der Satz dennoch vermurkst klingt, nicht intuitiv verständlich ist und von Muttersprachlern so nicht verwendet werden würde.


----------



## denebe

Vielen Dank für ihre Hilfe.

Alles ist nun sonnenklar 

Ich will mir einfach eine grammatische Kenntnis aneignen und genau meine Lektüren begreifen, aber auf keinen Fall sie tagtäglich benutzen...

Schönen Tag.


----------



## berndf

denebe said:


> *In der Tabelle entspricht "der ihren" (der meinen) nur dem Dativ Singular.*
> 
> Nach der Tabelle ist "*ihrer*" eine Ersatzform von "*der ihren*", *folglich kann der Satz so umgeschrieben werden*:
> "Nella, die im BDM Kulturabende veranstaltet hatte, war mit Scherbruder befreundet gewesen, der eine *ihrer* ähnliche Funktion in der Hitler Jugend ausübte.


Man könnte dieses ihrer rein *theoretisch *als stark flektiertes Possessivpronomen interpretieren, d.h. als elliptisch für _...., der eine ihrer [Funktion] ähnliche Funktion..._ analysieren. *Praktisch *ist so etwas aber ausgeschlossen, da _ihrer_ auch die Genitivform des Personalpronomens _sie _ist und dadurch einfach eine zu große Verwechselungsgefahr bestünde.

Ohne die elliptische Verkürzung sind beide Varianten, mit Artikel und schwach dekliniert und ohne Artikel und stark dekliniert ohne weiteres möglich:
_...., der eine ihrer Funktion ähnliche Funktion...
...., der eine der ihren Funktion ähnliche Funktion..._
Mit elliptischer Verkürzung aber aus dem genannten Grund nicht:
_...., der eine ihrer ähnliche Funktion...
...., der eine der ihren ähnliche Funktion..._



denebe said:


> Der Fachbegriff ist je nach dem Buch unterschiedlich genannt, manchmal als possessives Adjektiv (Duden), manchmal als deklinierter Possessivpronomen, aber das Thema ist dasselbe.


Dies entspricht zwei konkurrierenden Verwendungen des Terminus "Nomen". Traditionell bezeichnet "Nomen" die Klasse der deklinierbaren nicht-Partikel-Wörter, d.h. ist ein Überbegriff für Adjektive und Substantive. Nach dieser Terminologie ist ein Pronomen ein Wort das "für" (pro) ein Substantiv oder für ein Adjektiv steht. Viele neueren Grammatiken gleichen sich terminologisch anderen Sprache, wie Französisch oder Englisch, an, in denen _nom/noun_ nur Substantiv bedeutet und ein _pronom/pronoun_ dementsprechend nur Partikelwörter bezeichnet, die für ein Substantiv stehen.

Der Duden ist hier terminologisch auch nicht konsistent. In dem von Die zitierten Grammatikduden wird die neuere Terminologie verwandt. Im Wörterbuch wir _mein-_ ausschließlich als _Possessivpronomen _und in keiner Verwendung etwa als _Possessivadjekiv _oder _Possessivartikel _bezeichnet.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir sollten beachten, dass Heinrich Böll, der den Satz geschrieben hat, Muttersprachler ist.
Bitte beachtet auch das vollständigere Zitat, das ich oben angegeben habe. Es ist möglich, dass "ihren" Plural ist und der Satz nicht vollständig konsistent. (Vermischung von Plural und Singular eine der ihren (plural) ).
Um es genau zu entscheiden, müsste ich mehr lesen.
Ich habe es im Netz gefunden, aber den Link wieder entfernt, weil ich den Status der Kopie nicht kenne.
Vielleicht ist es auch ein Setzfehler, und Böll hat etwas anderes geschrieben. Hat jemand eine andere Fassung des Buches?


Als Bezeichnung habe ich ebenfalls noch "Possessivpronomen" gelernt, aber mittlerweile gibt es mehrere Bezeichnungssysteme.

PS: Ich lese "Ihren" als Mehrzahl. Als Bezug wahrscheinlich "Er" und "Nella", das wird nicht völlig klar.
Nehmen wir das an, dann erhalten wir durch Substitution

... eine der _beiden ähnliche_ Funktion


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich lese "Ihren" als Mehrzahl. Als Bezug wahrscheinlich "Er" und "Nella", das wird nicht völlig klar. Nehmen wir das an, dann erhalten wir durch Substitution


Nein, ich bin sicher, dass du das falsch verstehst.

Der BDM war ja nur für Mädchen und die HJ nur für Jungen. Er ergibt keinen Sinn, "er und Nella" da in einen Topf zu werfen.

Nein, S. hatte in der HJ eine ähnliche Funktion wie Nella im BDM. So ist es gemeint.

Böll und Consorten haben absichtlich recht oft verquere Sätze formuliert, um ach-so-durchgeistigt zu erscheinen. Ich empfinde die Sprache als gespreizt, Möchtegern-gehoben und inzwischen auch noch als veraltet. Aber, und das haben wir ja gleich in den ersten Posts verdeutlicht, Bölls Satz ist korrekt gebildet und zumindest gelesen auch verständlich.

Ich schätze mal, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit der Muttersprachler so einen Satz selbst niemals bilden würde.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich lese "Ihren" als Mehrzahl.


Syntaktisch kann man das nicht entscheiden. die NP kann sowohl für
_eine der ihren Funktion ähnliche Funktion_​also auch
_eine der ihren Funktionen ähnliche Funktion_​stehen.

Praktisch ist es aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass _eine Funktion _Scherbruders bei der HJ mit _mehreren Funktionen _Nellas im BDM verglichen wird_._ Nein, die Pluralinterpretation kann ich nicht teilen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ok. Dann verstehe ich den Satz grammatisch nicht, "ihren" bleibt unklar. "_Eine der ihren Funktion ähnliche Funktion"_ - bekomme ich nicht zusammen. (Wie auch Denebe.)

BDM - das ist dann klar - damit entfällt "Er und Nella".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Böll und Consorten haben absichtlich recht oft verquere Sätze formuliert, um ach-so-durchgeistigt zu erscheinen. Ich empfinde die Sprache als gespreizt, Möchtegern-gehoben und inzwischen auch noch als veraltet.


Warum sollte sich Böll irgendwann in den 1950ern oder 1960ern bitte so ausgedrückt haben, wie es es Dir 2016 in den Kram passt. Ich finde dies geht eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ok. Dann verstehe ich den Satz grammatisch nicht, "ihren" bleibt unklar. "_Eine der ihren Funktion ähnliche Funktion"_ - bekomme ich nicht zusammen. (Wie auch Denebe.)
> 
> BDM - das ist dann klar - damit entfällt "Er und Nella".


_Ihre Funktion_ -> (mit bestimmtem Artikel) _die ihre Funktion _-> (adverbialer Genitiv) _der ihren Funktion_.

Das Possessivpronomen wird hier wie ein Adjektiv und nicht wie ein Artikelwort gebraucht. Und darum kann ihm auch ein Artikel vorangestellt werden. Diese Verwendung ist im Deutschen selten und auf bestimmte Konstrukte beschränkt, im Wesentlichen auf Fälle, wo das Substantiv weggelassen ist und das Possessivpronomen wie ein Substantiv aussieht. Das ist ja in dem Duden-Zitat in #16 alles prima beschrieben nachzulesen.

Diese Form entspricht der z.B. aus dem Italienischen bekannten adjektivischen Verwendung mit Artikel:_ ihre Funktion _= _*la* sua funzione_.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, es ist überzeugend.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Warum sollte sich Böll irgendwann in den 1950ern oder 1960ern bitte so ausgedrückt haben, wie es es Dir 2016 in den Kram passt. Ich finde dies geht eindeutig zu weit.


Klar, es ist halt wie immer mit Toleranz: Er darf schreiben, was er will, und ich darf darüber denken, was ich will... ;-)

Ich meinte meinen Kommentar nur als allgemeine Kritik daran, dass solche verqueren (oder von mir aus ungewöhnlichen) Sätze gewiss auch 1950 nicht Allgemeingut waren. Es gibt halt einige Schriftsteller, die sich extra kompliziert ausdrücken, um zu demonstrieren, ach-wie-toll sie die Sprache beherrschen. Natürlich kommen kann auch einem Böll das nicht...

Wie dem auch sei, natürlich darf er schreiben, wie er will, und werde weiterhin darüber denken, was ich will. Lesefreundlich oder auch nur schön ist es in meinen Augen halt nicht. Ich mag es, wenn der Inhalt überzeugt und nicht die äußere Form künstlich verkompliziert werden muss.


----------



## berndf

Nein, die Literatursprache war damals wirklich noch eine andere. Literatur und Umgangssprache waren damals tatsächlich nicht weiter auseinander als sie es heute sind. Der Satz ist ist im Rahmen seiner Zeit vollkommen normal und auch heute noch harmlos. Geh mal noch einmal 30-70 Jahre zurück und lies Dir mal Literatur- oder philosophische Sprache der Zeit durch. Da geht vielleicht die Post ab. Das ist dann selbst mir, der ich mit älteren Sprachständen recht vertraut bin, oft zu viel. Die Mauthner-Zitate, die wir hier gelegentlich analysieren dürfen, mögen einen leichten Vorgeschmack geben.

PS: Wo ich auch gewaltige Probleme habe ist mit der Sprache der Frankfurter Schule und anderer linker Theoretiker der Zeit. Das Problem ist aber bei denen nicht die abgehobene Sprache an sich, sondern das abgehobene Denken. Die Sprache war nur Ausdruck des Denkens. Aber bei Böll kann ich davon nichts finden.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ... Geh mal noch einmal 30-70 Jahre zurück und lies Dir mal Literatur- oder philosophische Sprache der Zeit durch. Da geht vielleicht die Post ab. ...


Das stimmt. Lest mal Friedrich Wilhelm Förster, das macht richtig Spaß.

Die hier betrachtete Form war damals wahrscheinlich, als Böll seinen Text schrieb, noch stärker im Gedächtnis verankert.

Übrigens hatten wir Böll ("Wanderer, kommst du nach Spa") - und noch ein paar andere, wie Lenz, in der DDR in der Schule in deutscher Literatur (ca. 1970).


----------

